# new blanks



## daniel96 (Nov 25, 2015)

Couple i did past day or two


----------



## camb (Nov 25, 2015)

Very nice blanks


----------



## Fish30114 (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice stuff!! Care to share what materials you use? If your keeping it to yourself, I totally understand.

Nice going!!


----------



## Jack Parker (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice looking blanks! Please post pics of the pens after you get them turned.


----------



## daniel96 (Nov 25, 2015)

Fish30114 said:


> Nice stuff!! Care to share what materials you use? If your keeping it to yourself, I totally understand.
> 
> Nice going!!



Nah thats fine, i use clear polyester resin, with some paint powders or pearl ex powders and just paint. Im pretty sure its enamel.. ☺


----------



## daniel96 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thankyous and yes i will post pics of pens once turned☺


----------



## daniel96 (Nov 26, 2015)

One new one with holo flakes nice rainbow effect


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 26, 2015)

Great looking blanks!  And that new one?  All I see is galaxies.  Gorgeous!


----------



## daniel96 (Nov 26, 2015)

Sappheiros said:


> Great looking blanks!  And that new one?  All I see is galaxies.  Gorgeous!



Thankyou ☺


----------

